# big tank-small fish



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i have 4, 2 inch reds in a 75g. tank, and they seem lost in there. i know they can be cannabalistic when there this small, so i put in a dozen small feeder guppies. i was just wondering what you guys fed ur reds when they were this small? i was thinking about getting some frozen food tomorrow, nd do you guys know how to help them find the food in such a big tank when there soo small? thanks


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

they'll be fine, when there hungry, they'll hunt the food!

good luck


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

mauls said:


> they'll be fine, when there hungry, they'll hunt the food!
> 
> good luck
> [snapback]1081120[/snapback]​


so you think i should throw in some frozen food?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> so you think i should throw in some frozen food?


you should always defrost there food be4 feeding it to them


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Throw in frozen food plus some pellets. If they're still there within half an hour, take em out the try again a few hours later. They will eventually find the food even in a big tank.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i'll probally need something that sinks, because i have an overflow and whatevers on the surface goes down into the sump in a few seconds


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

use blood worms ..they will sink and float all over the place.. a bit messy but they will for sure see them and eat them if they are hungry or non stressed


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Get some uncooked small shrimp. It's real healthy and P's love it.

They are Piranha's bro, they'll know theres food the second it hits the water!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ Exactly what I was thinking. Your p's are big enough to eat fresh shrimp. Since they sink, drop them in the same spot everytime. When your p's smell the food, they will know exactly where to go and get used to finding them there.

With a 75 gal tank for those 4 little guys, you may as well throw in a school of neon tetras and/or zebra danios. They would eventually become dither but they could add some fun eye candy along the way!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

alright thanks guys, im going to go pick up some raw shrimp and frozen krill today, mayb frozen blood worms also. i tried the freeze dried blood worms and they didnt sink fast enough, went right down the overflow.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pellets , Shrimp , Earthworms , Flakes , are all a good stable diet for young piranhas .


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

alright guys, i went to the pet shop and picked up frozen blood worm cubes, and some silversides, i dropped in a bloodworm cube and they went crazy over it. it was a little messy, but after they were done they went around the tank eatin the ones they could find. then i threw in a silverside. only one of them saw it and he ate some of it


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i already put like 10 neons and like 5 guppies when my 3 lil reds were about that size in there 75g but i stopped putting so many in because i actually watched 1 fish go around and chase one down and wrip off its tail and then find another to do it agian with, i had to stop wasting fish so i limited the amount i put in at a time, i thought it was cool at the time but it sucked cleaning up the 1/2 dead fish floating around.


----------

